# A Tangled Web 2014



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

After having been away at college for several years I got to finally decorate for Halloween after moving back home. We haven't ever really decorated in the past so the was a great opportunity to start from scratch. I built a giant pvc spider and wove two spider webs, a smaller one out of yarn and then a large one from clothesline. 



 The plans for next year include at least two more of the giant pvc spiders along with some smaller scale spiders and a pvc scorpion for our side yard, a giant triangular web for our front yard and 2 lit spiders (like the ones found here-http://www.instructables.com/id/Giant-Roof-Top-Spiders/) on the roof of our house, and possibly this guy (http://www.instructables.com/id/Giant-Spider-With-Webified-Victim/?ALLSTEPS) on our garage roof.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work on the spider and webbing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The giant spider is impressive.


----------



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, I can't take credit for his design though, I followed this instructable: http://www.instructables.com/id/Giant-Halloween-Spider/ . I am going to adapt this procedure when I build the scorpion for next year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Those spiders are creep-eeeeeeeeee


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice spiderweb. Impressive.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The large spider is impressive and you did a great job on the webbing!


----------



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, the webbing turned out way better than I expected because it was sort of last minute. It didn't get done until October 30th. For next year I am planning on beef webbing for the yard and I found plans for frames that I'll build ahead of time for the porch.


----------

